# Facebook...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

...LOL..I have a birthday coming up late next week and want to avoid the notifications the people get. I will probably end up deactivating my account on that day...I can't stand the birthday thing and how narcissistic people get obsessed checking to see how many people posted on their page that day. 

I am thinking too of setting up a fake name facebook account just so I can access the groups/pages that I like and avoid thewhole "friend" thing and just deactivate myself personally from facebook.

In regards to birthdays on facebook, I would imagine that my "friends", like me, when I see a birthday notification from a "friend" my first thought is ****, I guess I have to post a birthday greeting..when I could care less. Sometimes I am too lazy to even take the time to post a birthday greeting....for someone that I have zero else to do with in real or facebook life.



I have a friend that is obsessed with facebook and posts everything and anything about her life, her birthday is the same day as mne and I know she is obsessed with that day and how many greetings she gets.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Simple fix, you put the wrong birth-date on FB AND turn off the option for others to post on your wall. The vast majority of people are only going to know it's your birthday because they get a notification or they see others posting on your page. You don't HAVE to do anything, the only birthday greetings I post are for family. I stopped sending greetings to my friends years ago, since then I've lost not 1, not 2 or 3 but ZERO of my real friends.

If you have a friend who's obsessed with posting, simply unfollow him/her so you don't have to see the ridiculousness. 

There's no need to set up a fake anything, delete the people you have no interest in, unfollow the ones who's bs you don't care to see and comment/post only what/when you want to.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Set your birthday to private.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

As others mentioned, either increase your privacy settings or just remove people. 
Don't bother with creating a fake account. FB deletes them.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks all, I adjusted my privacy settings and changed it so that any posts I do cannot be seen by my friends...one time I posted on a weight loss facebook site and I did not realize that all of my friends could see what I posted so I just deleted it.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Just had to chime in. I hate Facebook. I use it get on one professional forum, other than that it is a compete waste of time. The people it really appeals to for the most part live empty vacant lives. They post the highlights of their life in order to get as many likes as possible. My ex used to constantly post. Everything and anything. She used to try to get more likes and have more friends than our teen age (at the time) daughter. I think she eventually sank into the virtual world, rather than living life with the people who loved her, she choose to be "liked" by all her virtual friends.


----------



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

I knew my dad was dying on my birthday one year. He did 2 days later. That was a really depressing time, all the clueless cheery birthday greetings. It certainly drove home the point that these people were not current friends.

But I know the first year on FB, it was a little bit of a thrill and it really hooked me into FB. It's a great marketing ploy.

If you change your name, your original name shows up places so yes, create a whole new account if you want to go incognito. I have 3 accounts (don't use 2 really) and FB lets the 2 with ficticious names live though I have a friend who just had his account deleted twice cuz they said he was pretending to be someone else. Go figure.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

This thread is like some guy going to McDonald's every day, ordering a cheeseburger, then complaining about the pickles on it.

"Well, you can ask for it without pickles, you know."

"I can? Well then!"

*FACEPALM*

Seriously, though, complaining about how you hate how people WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY? :|

First! World! Problems!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Facebook for me is getting tiresome. I really only use it to catch what is coming up in the next months for my hobby. Other than that, it is is not really that useful for me.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it is addicting for sure in that just like checking your phone to see if anyone phoned or texted, youfeel compelled to check facebook to see what happened or is happening.


----------



## james5588 (Mar 22, 2017)

Personally can't stand FB. 

Oh, and Happy Birthday....


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a great life, I am happy. Truly content. I enjoy real people, I visit real places. My marriage is great, I have real friends. 

The only thing in my life I don't have - 

Facebook

Go figure


----------

